# I need a "Change dynamic" Sibelius plug-in that handles custom dynamics



## almound (Sep 1, 2015)

Anybody good at writing Sibelius plug-ins? Care to give pointers on how to write a "change dynamic" plug-in like the one under the Text menu of Sibelius 7.5.1, but which handles custom dynamics rather than Sibelius standard dynamics? (No, the plug-in's option "Custom dynamic mapping" doesn't help; the only choices are Sibelius defaults.) Ideally, the plug-in would accept effect values for both the expression text and the dynamic/attack, but I could accept if these values had to be hard-coded. Here's my list:

ppppp = 19/10
pppp = 29/20
ppp = 39/30
pp = 49/40
p = 54/45
mpp = 60/50
mp = 66/55
mmp = 70/65
mmf = 77/70
mf = 84/75
mff = 90/80
f = 100/90
ff = 110/100
fff = 117/110
ffff = 127/119


----------

